# Tripletails off Cape San Blas ???



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Going over to the Cape and St. Joseph's bay with the Yaks for a few days next week ... we are Scalloping , but last year we Fished out in front of the Lighthouse and scored Tripletails on the pilings there :thumbup: ... any recent reports from that area ?? ... thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

DANG :blink:


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Will report upon my return


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I was at the lighthouse last Sunday early afternoon. There was a lone guy fishinhg the pilings. he would pull up east a ways and drift back maybe couple hundred yards or more and repeat. He would put out a drift rod and plug with another. Saw him catch only one fish on the drift rod. Looked to be a nice big speck. I was on land just watching. Watched him for about 30 minutes then he headed west toward the point.
The surf was really calm.

Forgot to mention tons of scallops are being brought in from the Black Island area. Game Wardens are thick checking the catch as folks come in at the city ramp in St. Joe.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got back today , got skunked :thumbdown: ... Monday afternoon the weather was marginal and there were hard West winds  ... Tuesday I would have thought there was a Hurricane coming onland  ... HARD West winds , THE Gnarliest lightning I have ever seen , Bay was churned up , low visibility , just awful conditions :thumbdown: ... The Locals told us we tried the right spots , but the conditions were very poor , and we went to the Lighthouse but the Surf was chest high or bigger and sloppy ... 1st time ever getting skunked down there , but it was nice to get away for a few days :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that sure was a streak of bad luck on the weather. Not at all what I experienced, but weather is weather with the Big Guy in charge. I have been trying to get a cabin at the state park or the park at Indian Pass. These places are book solid well into the fall. Sure would like to go down there for a week but can't handle the cost of a prival rental house. The parks I can handle.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I looked for months and everything was booked ... look on Reserve America , apparently someone cancelled so I jumped right on it  ... we stayed in a Cabin at the State Park :thumbsup: ... the Locals told us there had been around an inch of rain the entire Summer , I guess they were due :yes:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hey fred me and some friends are yaking it up this satruday in PSJ any suggestions?


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

You should try behind the research center at Tyndel just past Mexico Beach


----------

